# Cinebench R10 : demande de résultats...



## Pascal_TTH (30 Janvier 2009)

J'aimerais collecter un maximum de résultats Cinebench R10. Je recherche notamment des résultats de Mac à base de PowerPC. J'ai pas mal de scores issus de processeurs Intel sous Windows mais je ne connais pas vraiment les performances des PowerPC G4 et G5. C'est principalement pour mon information personnelle (et pas pour une quelconque fight PPC vs Core 2 Duo) mais je veux bien faire un tableau de sythène et le mettre à la disposition de tous.  

Le test est très simple mais assez long quand même (prévoir au moins 5 minutes). Après avoir lancé Cinebench R10, cliquez sur *Start all tests*. Quand le test est terminé, ils suffit de copier les résultats (*-> To Clipboard*) et de les *coller* dans le forum. 

Note : Cinebench dépend de l'architecture du processeur (Netburst, Core, Nehalem, PowerPC) et de la fréquence finale. Le cache L2 et le FSB ne jouent pas un rôle très important... C'est un peu dommage mais à défaut de mieux, il faut bien s'en contenter. 

Pour plus d'informations sur le test :
http://www.maxon.net/pages/download/cinebenchtech_e.html

Téléchargement de Cinebench R10 :
http://http.maxon.net/pub/benchmarks/CINEBENCHR10.zip

*Exemple de résultat :*

CINEBENCH R10
****************************************************

Tester           : 

Processor        : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Extreme CPU X9650 @ 3.00GHz
MHz              : 
Number of CPUs   : 4
Operating System : WINDOWS 32 BIT 5.1.2600

Graphics Card    : GeForce 8800 GT/PCI/SSE2
Resolution       : <fill this out>
Color Depth      : <fill this out>

****************************************************

Rendering (Single   CPU): 3297 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): 11813 CB-CPU 

Multiprocessor Speedup: 3.58

Shading (OpenGL Standard)          : 6567 CB-GFX 


****************************************************
(Je suis au bureau, c'est donc un PC Windows...)

Je connais mal les PowerPC, si vous pouviez éventuellement donner le FSB (bus frontal) et la taille du cache, ce serait un plus. Si Cinebench ne donne pas la fréquence, n'oubliez pas de la préciser. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2009)

Ben voici les résultats complétés des infos que tu demandais pour les deux G4 que j'ai ici :



> CINEBENCH R10
> ****************************************************
> 
> Testé           :  iBook G4
> ...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Janvier 2009)

CINEBENCH R10
****************************************************
Testé : MacBook Pro
Processor : Core 2 Duo
MHz : 2400 MHz
Cache : 3 Mo
Number of CPUs : 2
Operating System : OS X 32 BIT 10.5.6
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT OpenGL Engine
Resolution : 1440x900
Color Depth : 32 bits
****************************************************
Rendering (Single CPU): 2693 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): 5028 CB-CPU 
Multiprocessor Speedup: 1.87
Shading (OpenGL Standard) : 4771 CB-GFX 
****************************************************



CINEBENCH R10
****************************************************
Testé : MacBook Air
Processor : Core 2 Duo 
MHz : 1600 MHz
Cache : 4 Mo
Number of CPUs : 2
Operating System : OS X 32 BIT 10.5.6
Graphics Card : Intel GMA X3100 OpenGL Engine
Resolution : 1280x800
Color Depth : 32 bits
****************************************************
Rendering (Single CPU): 1602 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): 2693 CB-CPU 
Multiprocessor Speedup: 1.68
Shading (OpenGL Standard) : 1312 CB-GFX 
****************************************************


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Janvier 2009)

CINEBENCH R10
****************************************************
Testé : Asus EEE PC 1002HA (netbook) 
Processor : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz
MHz : 1600 MHz
Number of CPUs : 2
Operating System : WINDOWS 32 BIT 5.1.2600
Graphics Card : Intel 945GM
Resolution : 1024x600
Color Depth : 32 bits
****************************************************
Rendering (Single CPU): 548 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): 840 CB-CPU 
Multiprocessor Speedup: 1.53
Shading (OpenGL Standard) : 274 CB-GFX 

****************************************************


----------



## Invité (30 Janvier 2009)

Il ne me donne pas grand chose comme résultat sur un Mini G4 (j'ai rempli les champs "Processor, MHz, Graphics Card, Resolution, Color Depth) :rateau:
CINEBENCH R10
****************************************************

Tester           : 

Processor        : G4
MHz              : 1250
Number of CPUs   : 1
Operating System : OS X 32 BIT 10.4.9

Graphics Card    : ATY,RV280 32 Mo
Resolution       : <fill this out> 1280 x 1024 @ 75 Hz
Color Depth      : <fill this out> Couleurs 32 bits

****************************************************

Rendering (Single   CPU): 732 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): --- CB-CPU 


Shading (OpenGL Standard)          : 49 CB-GFX 


****************************************************


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> CINEBENCH R10
> ****************************************************
> Testé : Asus EEE PC 1002HA (netbook)
> Processor : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz
> ...



Celui ci est moins bon en mono proc que mon iBook G4, et en shading aussi, malgré ses 400 Mhz de mieux et son bus sûrement à bien plus de 133 Mhz !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Janvier 2009)

L'Atom a des petits MHz pas bien musclés. Pour la petite histoire, c'est un processeur très simplifié qui n'a pas d'unité d'exécution _Out Of Order_ (OOO pour les intimes) car elle chauffe et demande beaucoup de transistor. Il ne peut aussi envoyer que deux instructions par cycle dans les unités de calcul contre 4 à 5 pour les processeurs courants/récents. Il a été conçu pour un coût de production des plus réduits et une consommation super faible au détriment des performances. Intel lui a quand même collé la technologie HyperThreading qui demande peu de transistors et induit peu de consommation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> LIl ne peut aussi envoyer que deux instructions par cycle dans les unités de calcul contre 4 à 5 pour les processeurs courants/récents.



Vi, mais bon  Le G4, qui a 10 ans cette année, n'est pas ce qu'on peut appeler un processeur récent, et dans un iBook, portable "économique", il n'est pas secondé par un environnement au top de l'efficacité non plus, hein ! Moi, je trouve quand même que c'est dommage que ses fabricants n'aient pas su faire progresser le PowerPC, il avait quand même du potentiel !


----------



## Marcus (1 Février 2009)

je tacherai de te faire un bench sur un powermac G3 bleu blanc 450 et sur un iMac DV 400Mhz


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vi, mais bon  Le G4, qui a 10 ans cette année, n'est pas ce qu'on peut appeler un processeur récent, et dans un iBook, portable "économique", il n'est pas secondé par un environnement au top de l'efficacité non plus, hein ! *Moi, je trouve quand même que c'est dommage que ses fabricants n'aient pas su faire progresser le PowerPC, il avait quand même du potentiel !*



Oui, c'est clair. Malheureusement, en informatique et même dans l'industrie, ce n'est pas forcément la meilleure solution qui l'emporte... 



Marcus a dit:


> je tacherai de te faire un bench sur un powermac G3 bleu blanc 450 et sur un iMac DV 400Mhz



Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2009)

Marcus a dit:


> je tacherai de te faire un bench sur un powermac G3 bleu blanc 450 et sur un iMac DV 400Mhz



Marchera pas, si j'ai bien lu, faut un G4 ou un G5 (besoin d'un jeu d'instructions vectorielles) !


----------



## Marcus (2 Février 2009)

si ca fonctionne mais ca ne donne pas grand chose
voici le bench pour l'imac.
sur le site le PowerPC G3 n'est pas supporté.
C'est pour ca a mon avis qu'il ne marque rien dans le champ "processor"
je ne pense pas que ce soit necessaire de le faire tourner sur mon G3 blanc bleu

CINEBENCH R10
****************************************************

Tester           : iMac DV 400Mhz

Processor        : 
MHz              : 400
Number of CPUs   : 1
Operating System : OS X 32 BIT 10.3.9

Graphics Card    : ATI Rage 128 OpenGL Engine
Resolution       : <fill this out>
Color Depth      : <fill this out>

****************************************************

Rendering (Single   CPU): 231 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): --- CB-CPU 


Shading (OpenGL Standard)          : 16 CB-GFX 


****************************************************


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Février 2009)

Merci Marcus !  Si quelqu'un passe dans le coin avec un PowerBook G4 1,5 GHz (avril 2004), j'aimerais beaucoup les résultats.


----------



## Marcus (2 Février 2009)

Pas de quoi !!
désolé pas de G4 a la maison


----------



## monsieur_main (3 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Merci Marcus !  Si quelqu'un passe dans le coin avec un PowerBook G4 1,5 GHz (avril 2004), j'aimerais beaucoup les résultats.



test en cours sur mon pwb 1,5Ghz j'edit mon post quand c'est fait 

CINEBENCH R10
****************************************************

Tester           : powerbook G4

Processor        : G4
MHz              : 1500
Number of CPUs   : 1
Operating System : OS X 32 BIT 10.5.5

Graphics Card    : NVIDIA NV34MAP OpenGL Engine
Resolution       : 1024x768
Color Depth      : <fill this out>

****************************************************

Rendering (Single   CPU): 717 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): --- CB-CPU 


Shading (OpenGL Standard)          : 765 CB-GFX 


****************************************************


----------



## Aaliyah (4 Février 2009)

CINEBENCH R10
************************************************** **

Tester : Mac Pro 

Processor : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5462 @ 2.80GHz
MHz : 
Number of CPUs : 8
Operating System : Mac OS X 

Graphics Card : GeForce 8800 GT
Resolution : <fill this out>
Color Depth : <fill this out>

************************************************** **

Rendering (Single CPU): 3226 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): 18189 CB-CPU 

Multiprocessor Speedup: 5.64

Shading (OpenGL Standard) : 6134 CB-GFX 


************************************************** **


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Février 2009)

Merci Aaliyah et monsieur_main !


----------



## Superparati (4 Février 2009)

Je tenterai de faire ces testes ce week-end sur les machines suivantes:
iMac G3 333Ghz, PM9600 @ G4 800Mhz, PowerMac G3 266Mhz, iBook palourde 400 & 458Mhz, iBook G4 1,33ghz !


----------



## bendder (11 Mars 2009)

CINEBENCH R10
************************************************** **

Tester : MacBook Pro (2006)

Processor : core duo
MHz : 2160
Number of CPUs : 2
Operating System : OS X 32 BIT 10.4.11

Graphics Card : Ati X1600
Resolution : -
Color Depth : -

************************************************** **

Rendering (Single CPU): 2145 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): 4024 CB-CPU 


Shading (OpenGL Standard) : 2770 CB-GFX 


************************************************** **

A son époque il était l'équivalent d'un bi-G5 2,0 je crois lol

Sinon je suis furieusement a la recherche d'un CineBench du dernier mac pro octo 2,66 et du quad 2,93 pour savoir si l'on c'est definitement fait entubé ou pas ?:mouais:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Mars 2009)

Merci pour le score. Si je trouve celui du nouveau Mac Pro, je le posterai ici.


----------



## bendder (11 Mars 2009)

je ferais mon Mini, la prochaine fois que je l'allumerais.
merci il me tarde de trouver ces résultats.


----------



## Karamazow (12 Mars 2009)

Salut Pascal TTH,


hors-sujet: charmante demoiselle que ton avatar, où l'as-tu rencontrée ? 

Bon trêve de plaisanteries, voici mes résultats avec la machine suivante :

Powerbook HD 15", G4 1,67 GHz
1,5 Go DDR2 4200
HDD: Western Digital 250 Go @ 5400 tr/min
ATI Radeon 9700, 128 Mo DDR
MAC OSX 10.5.6


CINEBENCH R10
****************************************************

Tester           : Kara

Processor        : POWER PC G4
MHz              : 1666
Number of CPUs   : 1
Operating System : OS X 32 BIT 10.5.6

Graphics Card    : ATI Radeon 9700 128 Mo
Resolution       : 1440 x 960 pixels
Color Depth      : 32 bits

****************************************************

Rendering (Single   CPU): 929 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): --- CB-CPU 


Shading (OpenGL Standard)          : 1111 CB-GFX 


****************************************************


PS: je ne vends pas ma machine !

PPS: Je suis intéressé par les résultats du MACPRO 2009 avec le mono 2,6 GHz, 8 Go RAM, et la ATI 4870... juste pour voir, sait-on jamais :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2009)

Karamazow a dit:


> hors-sujet: charmante demoiselle que ton avatar, où l'as-tu rencontrée ?



Sur internet, il l'a rencontrée sur internet, d'ailleurs, elle y traine encore, je l'y ai croisé par hasard il y a quelques semains ! 

Sinon, pour répondre à Marcus, j'ai essayé sur mon PowerBook (G3/500, avec ATI Rage 128 - 8 Mo VRam, 768 Mo Ram, 10.4.11) : ben il a rien voulu savoir, la roue chromatique tourne au ralenti et par a-coups, et il ne dessine rien ! j'ai tué la tâche au bout de trois heures.


----------



## bendder (13 Mars 2009)

Mac mini core duo 1,67 1,25 ram GMA950

Chose promise chose due.
En, aparté on comprend avec douleur l'absence de carte graphique sur le mac mini :mouais:

CINEBENCH R10
****************************************************

Tester           : bendder

Processor        : core duo
MHz              : 1670
Number of CPUs   : 2
Operating System : OS X 32 BIT 10.4.11

Graphics Card    : Intel GMA 950 OpenGL Engine
Resolution       : <fill this out>
Color Depth      : <fill this out>

****************************************************

Rendering (Single   CPU): 1669 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): 3137 CB-CPU 

Multiprocessor Speedup: 1.88

Shading (OpenGL Standard)          : 715 CB-GFX 


****************************************************


----------



## bendder (13 Mars 2009)

Tiens c'est rigolo à peut de chose près la famille de processeur core duo fait 1 CB-CPU pour 1 MHZ  en single CPU


----------



## obeone (30 Avril 2009)

CINEBENCH R10
****************************************************

Tester           : obeone

Processor        : G5
MHz              : 2,3Ghz
Number of CPUs   : 2
Operating System : OS X 32 BIT 10.5.6

Graphics Card    : NVIDIA GeForce 6600 OpenGL Engine
Resolution       : <fill this out>
Color Depth      : <fill this out>

****************************************************

Rendering (Single   CPU): 1822 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): 3376 CB-CPU 

Multiprocessor Speedup: 1.85

Shading (OpenGL Standard)          : 1857 CB-GFX 


****************************************************


----------



## SITRALE (29 Août 2009)

Salut ! 

je reviens ici car j'aimerai vous faire part des resultats des mon MacPro 2,66 et mon MacBookPro 2,4 mais je ne sais pas ou trouver les resultats dans Cinebench ?? 

S.


----------



## badvallu (1 Septembre 2009)

Mon MacPro de Mars 2009 sous Snow Leopard 10.6

CINEBENCH R10
****************************************************

Tester           : badvallu

Processor        : Quad-Core Intel Xeon Nehalem
MHz              : 2 x 2.66 Ghz
Number of CPUs   : 16
Operating System : OS X 64 BIT 10.6.0

Graphics Card    : NVIDIA GeForce GT 120 OpenGL Engine
Resolution       : <fill this out>
Color Depth      : <fill this out>

****************************************************

Rendering (Single   CPU): 3137 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): 20007 CB-CPU 

Multiprocessor Speedup: 6.38

Shading (OpenGL Standard)          : 5278 CB-GFX 


****************************************************


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2009)

badvallu a dit:


> Processor        : *Quad*-Core Intel Xeon Nehalem
> MHz              : *2* x 2.66 Ghz
> Number of CPUs   : *16*



Lapin qu'on prie, là, quad, ça veut pas dire "4" ? parce que 2x4=16, il y a un truc qui me parait louche, là


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Lapin qu'on prie, là, quad, ça veut pas dire "4" ? parce que 2x4=16, il y a un truc qui me parait louche, là



Euuh oui, effectivement. Un Quad Core est composé de 4 coeurs
Pourquoi en as-tu deux et seulement 2?! :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Euuh oui, effectivement. Un Quad Core est composé de 4 coeurs
> Pourquoi en as-tu deux et seulement 2?! :mouais:



Ben, il a droit d'en avoir deux seulement, ça lui ferait 8 CPU, mais pour avoir 16 CPU, faudrait avoir 4 quad core !


----------



## chacha95 (1 Septembre 2009)

CINEBENCH R10
****************************************************

Tester           : charlou

Processor        : octo-core intel xeon
MHz              : 2,8
Number of CPUs   : 8
Operating System : OS X 32 BIT 10.6.0

Graphics Card    : ATI Radeon HD 2600 OpenGL Engine
Resolution       : <fill this out>
Color Depth      : <fill this out>

****************************************************

Rendering (Single   CPU): 3235 CB-CPU 
Rendering (Multiple CPU): 18686 CB-CPU 

Multiprocessor Speedup: 5.78

Shading (OpenGL Standard)          : 5533 CB-GFX 


****************************************************

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h15 ----------

Pourquoi mon octo est-il moins puissant qu'un quad nehalem ?? 
Etrange, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2009)

chacha95 a dit:


> Pourquoi mon octo est-il moins puissant qu'un quad nehalem ??
> Etrange, non ?



Si tu regarde bien, toi , la note single CPU : 3235, lui, 3137, ce qui parait bien refléter la différence entre tes 2,8 Ghz et ses 2,66 Ghz, par contre, lui, pour une raison qu'on ignore, CineBench attribue ses 16 c&#339;urs à un bi-quad core, mais il est clair qu'il doit bien en avoir 16, puisqu'au final, il fait mieux que toi avec 8 (toi : Multiprocessor Speedup: 5.78*, lui, 6,38) !


(*) ce qui signifie qu'en calculant avec tes 8 c&#339;urs, ça va 5,78 fois plus vite qu'avec un seul, et lui, avec ses 16 c&#339;urs, 6,38 fois plus vite qu'avec un seul !


----------



## chacha95 (2 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de trouver une réponse sur le site d'Apple. Il s'agit de la technologie Hyperthreading qui virtualise d'autres coeurs : 

"Les nouveaux processeurs Intel Xeon « Nehalem » prennent en charge la technologie Hyper-Threading qui permet d'exécuter deux threads sur chaque c&#339;ur. Dès lors, un Mac Pro 8-core présente 16 c&#339;urs virtuels qui sont reconnus par Mac OS X. Les performances sont améliorées, car la technologie Hyper-Threading permet au processeur de mieux tirer parti des ressources d'exécution disponibles dans chaque c&#339;ur."


----------



## badvallu (5 Septembre 2009)

Oui, j'en ai 8 matériels et oui "simulé" si je peux me permettre. C'est vrai que je n'ai pas corrigé les infos.


----------



## chacha95 (6 Septembre 2009)

badvallu a dit:


> Oui, j'en ai 8 matériels et oui "simulé" si je peux me permettre. C'est vrai que je n'ai pas corrigé les infos.


Ca fait beaucoup 16 coeurs 
J'imagine qu'ils sont visible dans le moniteur d'activité, non ?


----------



## Mozart37 (17 Septembre 2009)

Effectivement, c'est assez impressionnant au début ! Je n'y comprenais rien aussi !
16 curs virtuels, ça donne ça dans Moniteur d'activité !


----------



## SITRALE (20 Septembre 2009)

SITRALE a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> je reviens ici car j'aimerai vous faire part des resultats des mon MacPro 2,66 et mon MacBookPro 2,4 mais je ne sais pas ou trouver les resultats dans Cinebench ??
> 
> S.




>>>>Merci

S.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2009)

Bon, ben voici ce que donne mon nouveau Mac :



> CINEBENCH R10
> ****************************************************
> 
> Tester           :
> ...



C'est quand même un poil mieux que mon précédent PowerMac G4/733 ! :rateau:

Et en plus, ça fait nettement mieux qu'un PB G4 1,5, quasiment aussi bien qu'un PB G4 1,67 malgré les 250 Mhz de moins (je parle de la perf sur un seul proc, bien entendu !).


----------



## SITRALE (30 Décembre 2009)

Les gars vous faites comment pour trouver les resultats sous cette forme ? 

S.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2009)

SITRALE a dit:


> Les gars vous faites comment pour trouver les resultats sous cette forme ?
> 
> S.



Je ne sais plus où exactement dans la partie "tableau de bord" de l'écran, sur la gauche, il y a un bouton pour coller le résultat dans le presse papier !


----------

